
Some Tips for Debugging in Deep Learning - amplifier_khan
http://www.lab41.org/some-tips-for-debugging-in-deep-learning-2/
======
greggarious
>Of course, the right choice is always to know what you're doing and never to
make any mistakes. This may involve sketching your network architecture out on
paper, doing a masters in machine learning, or getting someone else do either
one of those for you and going to the beach instead. If you are a fallible
human being, though, or you've blown through your vacation budget already, I
hope these nuggets of intermittently sound advice help you iterate faster and
(eventually) get your bleeping convnet to work.

Or you could do a master's in computer science.

Grad school is not trade school

